

Robot hand ties knots, dribbles a ball, and uses tweezers (video) - byrneseyeview
http://www.hizook.com/blog/2009/08/03/high-speed-robot-hand-demonstrates-dexterity-and-skillful-manipulation

======
lsb
Right now we use cheap Asian manual labor for assembling clothing and
electronics. This hand looks pretty accurate, anyone able to estimate how much
current manual labor is replaceable?

~~~
noonespecial
With that level of speed and dexterity, I think its more likely that certain
physical tasks will be outsourced like programming or call center jobs are
now. The computer vision and semi-autonomy would compensate for the network
lag and allow workers to guide the tasks without performing every minute
adjustment and requiring haptic feedback.

Think assembled in the USA by workers in Bangladesh.

------
antipaganda
Holy mother of #$%#. This is one of those "Skynet" (or, to be less alarmist,
"Data") moments I've been seeing with increasing frequency over the last few
years.

The first was Big Dog.

This level of dexterity is just incredible. But the speed and precision is
what really brings home how incredibly superior robots will be in physical
activities soon.

------
volida
only 55 points?! this is the best thing I've seen in 2009!

------
vinutheraj
Throwing the cell-phone to regrasp it is kinda cool !

------
jsomers
Wow.

One way I could imagine this technology being applied is in a glove that white
people could take to Chinese restaurants for operating chopsticks.

~~~
extension
Forget the chopsticks. They could just sit there while this thing stuffed food
in their mouth and the next day, it could wipe their ass for them.

Ah, what an age to be alive.

